# Catch 22



## Jeff Wright (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 25, 2019)

ROFL!


----------



## kruizer (Feb 25, 2019)

Stolen!!!! By me.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 25, 2019)

HaHaHa I needed a laugh today Thanks Jeff.

Warren


----------



## Jeff Wright (Feb 26, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> HaHaHa I needed a laugh today Thanks Jeff.


Glad you got a laugh.  We can all use some humor!


----------

